# Checking tire press. rear wheels



## frederick (Jul 4, 2010)

:question: 

Hi
Frederick again.  I don't mean to clotter up the forum but
I'm so new at this and alittle slow thinking.

How does one check the rear tire press. on rear duals.  I just see one line.  It  has
an odd fitg. on the end and it does not look like the typical valve stem.  It also has a long 
rubber hose around it.  Perhaps to prevent banging  against slot in wheel simulator? (hub cap?).
Where's the other valve stem for the inside tire?  Couldn't see much with the wheel
simulator on. 

Do I need to take wheel simulator off? Tried it.  Affraid I might put bend creases 
on edge of wheel siulator.  Need special tool?  Thanks again.

Fred Rubio from Pasco, Wa.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 4, 2010)

Re: Checking tire press. rear wheels

Hi Frederick, and no you aren't clogging up the forum, this what it is for.I also was having a hard time reading the tire pressure on the rear tires. I bought some valve stem extenders from Ken at Grand View Trailers Sales and in stalled them, now it is a easy job to to do. BTW you don't need a special tool to remove the simulators, there are 2 nuts that are used to tighten them up on the wheels. Take your hand and tap one at a time and you will hear the different in the sound. Also the 2 has a crimp on the nuts as well. Good luck :laugh:


----------

